# Screamin Nite Hog BBQ new team member



## Finney (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratuations to all involved. [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 15, 2007)

Cool...and congrats to Larry D. 8)


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 15, 2007)

I appreciate the warm welcome, and am glad the team didn't believe any of those stories about the Davis curse.  (I did mention that, didn't I?)


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 15, 2007)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Charlie,
> 
> Now that you have a new team member, and your hickory is ready for pickup, ( I sent you an email) just tell him he is going for a little ride.  Then when he gets here, he can show us how to load the wood....
> 
> ...



Too late... Charlie told me about the hickory, and I told him about my bad back (only acts up when there's manual labor nearby).   [smilie=a_bigteeth.gif]   I plan to help with the wood pickup trip if possible.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 15, 2007)

Thats great Charlie.  Larry, all you have to do is poke him every once in a while to make sure he is awake tending the fire.  You guys will do great.  I already know you have a good smoker  .


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 15, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 15, 2007)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> The Screamin Nite Hog BBQ competition team has added a new member. Larry Davis......better known as Larry D. to the BBQ-4-U.com family has joined our competition team. This is going to make our team more flexible and the rest of the team is looking forward to Larry joining us in our first competition which will be in Kings Mountain, NC at the Kings Mountain Firehouse cook-off in April. [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_biggrin.gif]




Congrats Larry D. !!!!! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 20, 2007)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> I am sure the back is better now that the wood is loaded and probably at home safe and sound.
> 
> ...



What? I missed it?  I was in Chapel Hill on Thursday... I could probably have picked up a trunkful for Charlie on the way there.


----------

